# Taiwan Fire Red Shrimp( Updated Pics 2/5/10)



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

Just an update on these because I've gotten a few pms about it. They have bred and the babies are still very small. It's going to take a while to build up the colony. :frown:. It seems to me their care is exactly the same as cherries with no discernible difference. However they do seem to breed slower and are a little more fragile than cherries IMO (maybe the rigorous inbreeding required to get the intense color?)Here's some updated shots . Really wish I had a better camera because they're more vividly colored in person.


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

Way to take initiative! Whatever time/effort this required was obviously worth it, that CRS is amazing and WOW are those suckers red. Awesome.


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

Those are some cool looking shrimp.

As for taking pictures...
While its for photographing models this guide does a great job at giving the basics of what is needed to get decent photographs of something small. Lighting and background parts aren't worth much, but the camera settings are.
I've got a Canon point and shoot camera too and it absolutely sucks at auto-focusing on small/close objects. However by using manual focus I can get some good pictures.


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

DrinkTheYeastMix said:


> Way to take initiative! Whatever time/effort this required was obviously worth it, that CRS is amazing and WOW are those suckers red. Awesome.


Thanks!


Erloas said:


> Those are some cool looking shrimp.
> 
> As for taking pictures...
> While its for photographing models this guide does a great job at giving the basics of what is needed to get decent photographs of something small. Lighting and background parts aren't worth much, but the camera settings are.
> I've got a Canon point and shoot camera too and it absolutely sucks at auto-focusing on small/close objects. However by using manual focus I can get some good pictures.


Thanks for the article. I think maybe I'll upgrade to a dslr camera. Seems to be easier to get good macro shots.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Where did you get the Fire Red shrimp? They look like anice size too. How big are they?


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

NJAquaBarren said:


> Where did you get the Fire Red shrimp? They look like anice size too. How big are they?


I got them from Taiwan. Right now they're about 3/4 of an inch. It will be awhile before they are fully mature.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

where, who in Taiwan?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking good Wilber!


----------



## bigshrimpin (Apr 2, 2009)

looks like you have at least two that are saddled. Good job on getting these to the US!


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

Robert H said:


> where, who in Taiwan?


I got them from the southern part where the shrimp breeders are at. I read your articles in TFH!!


dxiong5 said:


> Looking good Wilber!


Thanks Don


bigshrimpin said:


> looks like you have at least two that are saddled. Good job on getting these to the US!


Thanks it took some effort but I'm glad I did


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

You probably know this but just in case, do not mix them with regular cherries! Keep them pure Wilber and share them!


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

these are the cherry shrimp i have. very dark. i love them


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

Nue said:


> these are the cherry shrimp i have. very dark. i love them


Cherry shrimp get darker and solid as they age. A mature cherry shrimp will be dark and very beautifully colored. These shrimp are different because they get that solid color as juveniles and are more of a glowing red not dark red.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine where imported from Taiwan, by Mgamer only half the babies show dark colors, doesn't really glow though.


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

Nue said:


> Mine where imported from Taiwan, by Mgamer only half the babies show dark colors, doesn't really glow though.


Yeah the Taiwanese have different grading for cherries just like they do for CRS. It goes normal cherries, sakuras, and then fire reds. I don't think Mgamer imports fire reds just regular cherries. You might have a different kind of cherries because fire reds are supposed to be a bright solid red. I've been told the males are poorly colored though and sometimes a few offspring will be poorly colored as well. Just got to cull them as they get older. Maybe you can create a dark strain from your shrimp and name it


----------



## enzo (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello for your canon powershot, disable the Aiaf in the menu and then the camera will focus on the center of your images. Then enable macro mode and your good to go


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks enzo i figured it out


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

Updated the pics.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Really nice Wilber. How are the berried ones?


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

The berried ones have released all their young already. The tank is crawling with them. Hope to have a few hundred in a few months. I'm going to move them into a 60 gallon so I can have more space because they seem crowded in the 10


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome, looking forward to your sale threads once you hit the thousands!


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

dxiong5 said:


> Awesome, looking forward to your sale threads once you hit the thousands!


lol if I hit the thousands. Don't know if I'll sell them.


----------



## DarrylR (Oct 9, 2007)

O wow this is very recent thread.. I usually skim and thought this was a super duper old thread that was bumped.

Guess these fire red shrimp are pretty pricey at the moment.


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

DarrylR said:


> O wow this is very recent thread.. I usually skim and thought this was a super duper old thread that was bumped.
> 
> Guess these fire red shrimp are pretty pricey at the moment.


lol i think you misunderstood. I meant thousands as in number of shrimp not dollars


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

very nice looking. Good photos of a good looking shrimp.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

DarrylR said:


> O wow this is very recent thread.. I usually skim and thought this was a super duper old thread that was bumped.
> 
> Guess these fire red shrimp are pretty pricey at the moment.


lol, I meant number of shrimp as well.



> lol if I hit the thousands. Don't know if I'll sell them.


Ah, I guess all we can do is envy you.


----------



## DarrylR (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I meant that seeing this is a fairly new thread, and not many people I even seen even mention the word "fire red shrimp" and that they have their own grading system. I would think they are pricey shrimp still.


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

DarrylR said:


> Well I meant that seeing this is a fairly new thread, and not many people I even seen even mention the word "fire red shrimp" and that they have their own grading system. I would think they are pricey shrimp still.


ooooh sorry about the confusion. Yeah not that many people heard of them here in the states but over in Asia they are well known. The price pretty much corresponds with the grading of color. I decided to splurge :hihi: I had Sakuras before but the color wasn't where I wanted it to be.


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

dxiong5 said:


> lol, I meant number of shrimp as well.
> 
> Ah, I guess all we can do is envy you.


lol what I meant is don't know if i'll sell them soon. I'm pretty sure my tank will be too crowded and I'll have to sell them to maintain the pop.


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

I've taken down the pics because I found out a commercial website is using the pics I posted on here and my local aquarium club 
Pretty po'd that they're using my pics for commercial gain. Anyways I pretty much can't do anything. On a side note the care for these shrimps is similar to high grade CRS. They don't need acidic water but it would be good to mix r/o water to your tap if you have hard water (which I do). After mixing in r/o water to my tap they have fared much better. Also don't change too much water they prefer stability so 10-15% is good.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Actually if you have proof the pictures were taken by you and are your property you can call and immediately request they be removed as you own the picutres.

Craig


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah the guy ended up removing it. However he said that it was given to him by a wholesaler and that the wholesaler would be using it to sell to other people.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Hm. I'm not seeing any pictures in this thread, even though I am logged in and a long time user. Do pictures here expire now?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I would ask for hte wholesellers info if they are using it and go to them.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

bulrush said:


> Hm. I'm not seeing any pictures in this thread, even though I am logged in and a long time user. Do pictures here expire now?


Must not have read the whole thread. :eek5:


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

bulrush said:


> Hm. I'm not seeing any pictures in this thread, even though I am logged in and a long time user. Do pictures here expire now?


I took down all the pics I ever put up here just in case people were going to steal them again.



Craigthor said:


> I would ask for hte wholesellers info if they are using it and go to them.
> 
> Craig


Hey Craig that's actually the weird part. When I asked the guy he said the wholesaler forbade him from giving out his info  He did tell me he would link the wholesaler to the pics.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I got some recently, I agree, they are bit different critters.
Nice though, good color, more fragile, slower breeding.
Should be about the same price as normal RCS.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I would tell him if he doesn't give you the whole sellers name you will hold him liable for any damages and to expect a letter from an attorney.

This works really well if you have an attorney as a friend.

Craig


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> I got some recently, I agree, they are bit different critters.
> Nice though, good color, more fragile, slower breeding.
> Should be about the same price as normal RCS.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom are you sure you got the Taiwan Fire Reds? I know some people have been passing pregnant cherries as Fire reds. The reason I say this is because Fire Reds don't cost anywhere near normal RCS . Sakura shrimps are on average around $8-10 so it stands to reason that a higher grade would cost more



Craigthor said:


> I would tell him if he doesn't give you the whole sellers name you will hold him liable for any damages and to expect a letter from an attorney.
> 
> This works really well if you have an attorney as a friend.
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig you've been an invaluable help throughout all this. I actually have a family friend who is an attorney so I'll talk to him and see what happens. The only problem is the wholesaler is supposedly located in the UK so there might be some problems from that.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Snikerz said:


> Hey Tom are you sure you got the Taiwan Fire Reds? I know some people have been passing pregnant cherries as Fire reds. The reason I say this is because Fire Reds don't cost anywhere near normal RCS . Sakura shrimps are on average around $8-10 so it stands to reason that a higher grade would cost more
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Craig you've been an invaluable help throughout all this. I actually have a family friend who is an attorney so I'll talk to him and see what happens. The only problem is the wholesaler is supposedly located in the UK so there might be some problems from that.


Yep, they are fire reds.
You can tella few different ways, bu the legs are the best.
Solid deep red.

I have many to compare the super red cherries.
These are not even close. Much deeper red, legs are also solid deep red etc.
They have come into the wholesalers in this region for reasonable prices.

4-6$ is more a reasonable cost for retail/on line etc.
You are getting the gouge:icon_ques

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

If you scoll down, you can see the distinct differences between fires and regular red cherries:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=5&ct=image&ved=0CBQQ9QEwBA


I have the Fire and the RCS.
As I said, 4-6$ is reasonable. More, you are getting 2-3rd party resales. I guess they gotta make $$.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

Tom, did you pick them up from AFA? I was checking them out, but wasn't sure if I would be able to distinguish the males from the females.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Martin Schellinck said:


> Tom, did you pick them up from AFA? I was checking them out, but wasn't sure if I would be able to distinguish the males from the females.


No, we get them from the same place though.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

I called AFA in San Francisco about the fire red shrimps. They told me that they only have Super Red Cherry Shrimps for $6.99 each
Wondering if this is the same critters that Tom was talking about. If these are actually very red cherries, then $7.00 a pop is way too expensive.
If they are actually Fire Red, I'm surprised that AFA people don't even know what they have.

Kevin


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> Yep, they are fire reds.
> You can tella few different ways, bu the legs are the best.
> Solid deep red.
> 
> ...





plantbrain said:


> If you scoll down, you can see the distinct differences between fires and regular red cherries:
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=5&ct=image&ved=0CBQQ9QEwBA
> 
> ...


Hey Tom actually I got them direct from a shrimp breeder/wholesaler it doesn't get any more direct than that...  I think what you got are actually really red cherries there's no way for certain unless you check if their solid red is still with them after a few weeks.. Another difference is their young. Fire red babies are red after a few days while cherries take a lot longer to color up to their full coloring. You mentioned they were the same price as RCS ? If RCS cost $4-6 then then that's some of the most expensive cherries I have ever heard of. 



Martin Schellinck said:


> Tom, did you pick them up from AFA? I was checking them out, but wasn't sure if I would be able to distinguish the males from the females.


They should be all females. Males still have a very drab coloration 


kvntran said:


> I called AFA in San Francisco about the fire red shrimps. They told me that they only have Super Red Cherry Shrimps for $6.99 each
> Wondering if this is the same critters that Tom was talking about. If these are actually very red cherries, then $7.00 a pop is way too expensive.
> If they are actually Fire Red, I'm surprised that AFA people don't even know what they have.
> 
> Kevin


Yeah I doubt they would sell real Fire Reds for $7. Doesn't really make sense that they would sell it for cheaper than a Sakura.


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

Snikerz said:


> You mentioned they were the same price as RCS ? If RCS cost $4-6 then then that's some of the most expensive cherries I have ever heard of.


I think he meant CRS.


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

Snikerz said:


> Yeah I doubt they would sell real Fire Reds for $7. Doesn't really make sense that they would sell it for cheaper than a Sakura.


According to the Filipinos site, the Fire Red is 250 pesos and SS is 550 pesos. That means Tom's price range makes sense. If you were to import these shrimps from these people you would get 22 Fire Reds or 10 SS. 

Kevin


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah so it would be around 5 bucks then you got to factor in the import fees. Plus they could be using other people's photos as I have found out recently. If anybody wants to sell them for 5 bucks I have no problem with it. Just pointing out that recently I have found a lot of shady people who would do anything just to earn a quick buck.


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

Snikerz said:


> Yeah so it would be around 5 bucks then you got to factor in the import fees. Plus they could be using other people's photos as I have found out recently. If anybody wants to sell them for 5 bucks I have no problem with it. Just pointing out that recently I have found a lot of shady people who would do anything just to earn a quick buck.


You're right, importing cost a lot of money and you'd have to deal with a lot of problems. I'm not saying that the going price is $5.00 or anything, I simply pointed out that it takes 2.2 Fire Red to trade for 1.0 SS, beside it's incorrect to compare 2 different markets where one is established and the other is barely started. Also, I believe that 250 pesos is the retail price, not the wholesale price. So if you can contact the Filipinos wholesalers you might even get much better deal.

Kevin


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

kvntran said:


> I called AFA in San Francisco about the fire red shrimps. They told me that they only have Super Red Cherry Shrimps for $6.99 each
> Wondering if this is the same critters that Tom was talking about. If these are actually very red cherries, then $7.00 a pop is way too expensive.
> If they are actually Fire Red, I'm surprised that AFA people don't even know what they have.
> 
> Kevin


They might not. I thought they where really nice RCS at first.
They are not as tough as RCS though. I lost 8% after the first week.
They seem fine now though.

I have them at 84F. They are slower and dumber than RCS.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Snikerz said:


> Hey Tom actually I got them direct from a shrimp breeder/wholesaler it doesn't get any more direct than that...  I think what you got are actually really red cherries there's no way for certain unless you check if their solid red is still with them after a few weeks.. Another difference is their young. Fire red babies are red after a few days while cherries take a lot longer to color up to their full coloring. You mentioned they were the same price as RCS ? If RCS cost $4-6 then then that's some of the most expensive cherries I have ever heard of.


No, these are not RCS, they are fire shrimp.
I know and looked into it. I've raised plenty of RCS, 1000's and know each life stage and color variant. I have the larger female red's, and they look nothing like Fire Shrimp after a good close look.

I'm not confused:icon_roll 

At the wholesale levels, they are about the same price, maybe 20% more. AFA selling them 6.99 is about right for a new shrimp. 4-6$ seems more in line with the price after folks breed them etc.

RCS are in the 1$ range now, even the nicer redder selections.
I may end up giving them away since everyone around here already has so many.

Fires I can sell:thumbsup:



> They should be all females. Males still have a very drab coloration
> Yeah I doubt they would sell real Fire Reds for $7. Doesn't really make sense that they would sell it for cheaper than a Sakura.


Oh my, someone might sell the shrimp for less than someone else?:eek5:
They might even claim to be the sole source, oh my. I have some drabber looking ones...I just netted out a few good swoops. Looks like most are females. I'll try and get some pics up. You paid more because you are a retail customer. That's the way that works. Same thing when you go to an Auto parts place to buy a part, vs the price a mechanic gets. 

As I said, 4-6$ range is a good going price based on what I've seen for the retail pricing. AFA is not out of line in their pricing really. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Apparently this needs posted and hopefully people will read:

**I do not sell shrimp or livestock via mail, so please do not ask or PM**.
Plants I do not mind shipping, livestock I do.
I am not in the retail livestock business nor ever will be.

I've gotten 25 PM's about it.
Your PM's will be deleted and ignored.
Local club folks are another matter.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> Oh my, someone might sell the shrimp for less than someone else?:eek5:
> They might even claim to be the sole source, oh my. I have some drabber looking ones...I just netted out a few good swoops. Looks like most are females. I'll try and get some pics up. You paid more because you are a retail customer. That's the way that works. Same thing when you go to an Auto parts place to buy a part, vs the price a mechanic gets.
> 
> As I said, 4-6$ range is a good going price based on what I've seen for the retail pricing. AFA is not out of line in their pricing really.
> ...


Like I said before I have no problem with anyone selling fire reds for whatever price they want. It doesn't concern me in any way?  I don't lose or benefit from whatever price you are selling them for so if your going to sell them for $4-6 go right ahead.The drabber looking ones are the ones that need to be culled because occasionally they will throw out less vividly colored offspring. All fire reds are sold as females because the females are the only ones with the nice coloration. I didn't get them for retail because my uncle is the wholesaler. I don't know why your trying to reiterate the pricing you feel is fair to me:icon_roll


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Apparently this needs posted and hopefully people will read:
> 
> **I do not sell shrimp or livestock via mail, so please do not ask or PM**.
> Plants I do not mind shipping, livestock I do.
> ...


I hear what your saying Tom, but my question is.... will you be willing to sell them and have them shipped. I will PM you twice per day in hopes that you will return my request. :icon_twis

Honestly what did you expect? Of cource you are going to get PM up the wazoo when you brag about getting a really hot and indemand shrimp for the price you mention. Tom, with all due respect you strike me as a very intelligent man, it does you no justice to be so.... snooty. I have read many of your post and have learned much. Don't be so quick to take offence from us Plebeians when we get excited.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Scipio said:


> I hear what your saying Tom, but my question is.... will you be willing to sell them and have them shipped. I will PM you twice per day in hopes that you will return my request. :icon_twis


Did you see my last post?
You are being sacras/humor, but then later...........



> Honestly what did you expect? Of cource you are going to get PM up the wazoo when you brag about getting a really hot and indemand shrimp for the price you mention. Tom, with all due respect you strike me as a very intelligent man, it does you no justice to be so.... snooty. I have read many of your post and have learned much. Don't be so quick to take offence from us Plebeians when we get excited.


Right there, you stepped over the line and went personal with this post. This is off topic. If you cannot stay on topic, I will ask the mods to baby sit. I stated the policy in that post for good reason, I do not want to waste my time or anyone else. This is simply respect for both. I do not have the time to PM 25 people. I have no intention no matter how much begging goes on. I have never sold or shipped livestock via mail. I'm not going to start. 

I have them, see them offered at the wholesale level, know the pricing and typical retail market up based on wholesale pricing. Folks requested the fires, I simply made a statement saying I do not do that. End of story, now folks will not waste their time.
That was not personal.

Now Snikerz is selling them(?? I assume so, but might be mistaken), I'm stating I have no intention to do so unless you are local pick up and they are overstock from breeding, so bug Snikerz for orders. Simple solution and I made things as clear as I could. Snikerz's pricing is fair relative to what I've seen retail and unlike me, Snikerz is selling them. Some simply do not get it, and need to spelled out, even then I got 4 more PM's asking todayBy stating I will not respond or sell them, it's respectful since it does not waste my or their time nor is it a personal snub.

The market demand is high since it's a new shrimp. Folks will pipe down and relax a bit later, same happens every time something new comes along, plants, fish, CRS, RCS etc. 

However, this forum is NOT the MART.
That is where sales/trades etc are offered.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Wait is this a type of red cherry shrimp or something different? They look awesome that's for sure!!


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

I love how they're colored a warm orange red. Nice!


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Can't wait for them to hit the boards and my area. I really want these.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Did you see my last post?
> You are being sacras/humor, but then later...........
> 
> 
> ...


On the first part yes I was joking. A joke. Also as you well know... I never contacted you via PM or other wise about selling the fire reds.

On the second part I was being no more disrespectful then you were being towards Snickerz. For someone who mocks other, you sure have thin skin. I'm not making it personal but I now see you took it that way and for that I apologize. I'm merely stating that there is no need to be snooty and not so much about you not wanting to sell your fire reds.....but as how you are mocking others about the price or selling them for more then you bought them for. Did you need to add the "Oh my" twice?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Scipio said:


> ....... personal off topic ranting.........


You need to stick to the topic and not be tempted to get personal. If you cannot, then the moderators will have to baby sit. Read the rules of posting here at TPT(or most any forum for that matter), heated debates about the topic are fine, personal steer manure is not.

Back to the topic:
I bred the Fire shrimp this week.

Folks are less aware of fire shrimps, so only a few folks have kept them and have very limited knowledge. This will change however. 

I have them and have bred them now.
So I guess I do have males in my group
Hard to breed without males........

I've netted the berried females out and placed them in a Q 10 gal tank to observe a keep track of them. If I allowed them to mix with the RCS populations, then I'd have a hard time keeping track of tiny shrimps.

I have about 40-50 total, about 1/8" long, hard to take a pic, they are fast and tiny.

I'll get some here soon though.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Tom, 
why are you keeping them at 84?
If they seem to be moving slowly that could be an indicator that is too warm, but if you have info saying they need to be kept at high temps I would like the hear it.

Also, does the main tank have RCS in it aswell as fires?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Eden Marel said:


> Wait is this a type of red cherry shrimp or something different? They look awesome that's for sure!!


They are pretty distinct really. Much deeper red solid, legs are different. Seem to be a bit more sensitive, but not much, a few rounds of breeding should make them fairly tough. 

Now if I can remove the darn RCS from the tanks and replace them with these
That's one bad thing about shrimp in large planted tanks, impossible to remove them. Well, I could take plants out and bomb with copper so not to hurt the fish, but kill them remainders.

Not willing to do that though.

Given they bred readily, I'd expect to see more around slowly as folks breed more and offer more for sale. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> That's one bad thing about shrimp in large planted tanks, impossible to remove them. Well, I could take plants out and bomb with copper so not to hurt the fish, but kill them remainders.
> 
> Not willing to do that though.
> 
> ...


Actually that would be risky, copper can leach into wood, silicon, and once a tank has had copper it is risky to put inverts in


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> They are pretty distinct really. Much deeper red solid, legs are different. Seem to be a bit more sensitive, but not much, a few rounds of breeding should make them fairly tough.
> 
> Now if I can remove the darn RCS from the tanks and replace them with these
> That's one bad thing about shrimp in large planted tanks, impossible to remove them. Well, I could take plants out and bomb with copper so not to hurt the fish, but kill them remainders.
> ...


A few good size cichlids would take care of that problem in a few days. Of course carnivores, not omnivores. If you have thick foreground plants, well, that may be a problem.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

my LFS had some "Fire Red Shrimp" but they looked like cherries....


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't see any pictures ?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Agreed.... please show us some photos of your fire reds Tom. I have seen Snickerz and I have seen Hc-INVERTS... interested to see your fire reds.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

So is it fair to say that these guys are much closer to RCS than CRS in terms of their hardiness / tolerance for less than perfect water conditions?


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

tuonor said:


> So is it fair to say that these guys are much closer to RCS than CRS in terms of their hardiness / tolerance for less than perfect water conditions?


Much different then CRS, CRS are a different species even. I think the grading is the only thing similar to CRS.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Nue said:


> Much different then CRS, CRS are a different species even. I think the grading is the only thing similar to CRS.


he wasnt talking about species...
But maybe more like tiger shrimp than CRS as fat as hardiness.

They arent even graded like CRS...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Scipio said:


> Agreed.... please show us some photos of your fire reds Tom. I have seen Snickerz and I have seen Hc-INVERTS... interested to see your fire reds.


See:










I pulled most of them out to this tank to get the traits.
A few will mix with the super reds, I try and pull out the pales, but that's not always practical in 180 gal fully planted tank or a 60 or even the 17 gal ADA

Here's a lot more info on them:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59905

Seems they are the *same species as super red and normal cherries,* just selection like bee vs CRS etc.
I spoke with a few folks in SG, so I'm a bit more up to date on what and how etc.

So they could cross with my normal cherries/supers etc, so I'm netting out the nicer stock.
I'll also need to cull from the Fire's stock as the fry grow, they are very quick to raise, 4-6 months to breeding size.

This seems to clarify some things.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

AlexXx said:


> my LFS had some "Fire Red Shrimp" but they looked like cherries....


They are, just higher "Fire" grade.

Spoke with the wholesaler, said same thing.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome pieces Tom. I'm starting to have some more intense red ones as well, though their legs are not fully red yet (about 3/4 only), their antennules are fully red. Best with your selective breeding.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

dxiong5 said:


> Awesome pieces Tom. I'm starting to have some more intense red ones as well, though their legs are not fully red yet (about 3/4 only), their antennules are fully red. Best with your selective breeding.


The folks in Taiwan spent some time selecting them.
This takes work and many tanks. They bred fairly quick, still, too much work for me to try.

The legs are one of the keys to their grade to this level.
I'm not 100% up to speed on it all myself.

But........I'm learning more.

I'm just glad they are Cherries.....tough as nails and bullet proof.

Now I'd like to see them do this with a 2-3" RCS with these colors.
Size!!! I want big shrimp that do not get eaten.

I want to see the % of high grades I get from the fry, unlike most RCS, these guys are all very red, even at 1/8".
Nothing like the Adult females..........

Still , if I get 70% high grades like these females, I'll be pretty happy.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

